# Drymonia Chiribogana



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

I've looked at pics of this plant and have always loved the color variation and veining of mature plants. I've never seen one in person. Saw an ad on ebay so I spent a few dollars on some seeds and decided to try my hand at growing them.

So far it's all been done in this crude set up under one 26 watt 6500k cfl...


The first 6 seeds germinated after about 40 days or so...


It's now been about 70 days since I planted the seeds and I have about a dozen plants a varying stages of growth. Some seeds just germinated about a week ago.


Some random pics...




I really love this plant!
Anyone grow this in a viv?
Are the larger ones(3-4") ready to move to a viv?
Any tips on how to proceed from this point?

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## KenP (May 6, 2014)

Tim, sorry no advice but I did like your use of a brownie container for a mini greenhouse. Never thought of recycling them for that use. Need to try that myself.

Ken


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

An incredibly hardy plant. I grow it as a houseplant. Leaves get thinner in terrarium conditions, but it can be grown there. Root systems can be extensive so give them lots of space. They can get tall- like 2-3ft. So make sure you can allow for this. Not a finicky plant by any means. Doesn't like to be too wet


----------

